# 2 Monitore an einer Grafikkarte kalibrieren ( Adobe Gamma o.ä ) ?!



## omster (21. Januar 2003)

hi,

ich suche seit längerem eine möglichkeit, 2 monitore an einer grafikkarte zu kalibrieren ( via Adobe Gamme o.ä. )... 

Ich hab bestimmt schon das halbe Internet gelesen deswegen, aber wirklich rein garnichts über die problematik gefunden. Ist das so ungewöhnlich 2-3 monitore zu haben?

danke schon mal.

cheers

omster


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Januar 2003)

Hi,

natürlich ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, mit 2 Monitoren zu arbeiten.  

Du kannst auch den Monitoren unterschiedliche Profile zuweisen. Nur, es geht leider nicht mit jeder Grafikkarte. Mit der Matrox Parhelia z.B. geht es hervorragend. Mit GeForce4 und ATI Radeon 8500 klappts aber offenbar (noch) nicht. Da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher, zumindest ging es bis vor kurzem noch nicht.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## omster (21. Januar 2003)

unterschiedliche profile, das weiss ich .. aber sind ja 2mal die gleichen ( eizo l665 ) ... geht ja um die farbeinstellung, bzw. gammaanpassung.

hatte eigentlich keine lust den ersten über adobe gamma zu confen und den zweiten dann übers hardware menu an den ersten anzupassen.. *gg*

btw.

die hängen beide an einer matrox g550.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Januar 2003)

Da die G550 keine LUT (Look Up Table) für den 2. Head hat, kannst du mit der Karte auch kein Profil für den Zweitmonitor definieren.
Sorry, aber es geht halt nicht.

Da hilft wirklich nur die Parhelia.

Such mal hier nach dem Stichwort "Calibration":
http://forum.matrox.com/cgi-bin/mgaforum/Ultimate.cgi

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## omster (21. Januar 2003)

hmm...


ich dachte adobe gamma loader lädt das beim start und passt somit den monitor an ... 

da ist doch das profil erstmal wurst, oder ?

edit:

nagut, ich gebs auf ...  eigentlich mochte ich matrox immer ..  

close it! ..

omster

p.s. thx for help


----------

